# Sunroof - front lifts up at speed - HELP!



## onespeeder (Feb 5, 2012)

I have searched through the posts and could not find anybody with this problem. 
Driving today in high wind at 70 mph and the front of the sunroof lifted up and was making a horrible noise. Pulled over to the side of the road and using the switch opened and then closed the sunroof. 
It was fine for about 1/2 hour and then did it again. 

Anybody know what is wrong or how to fix? 
Thank you!


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

onespeeder said:


> I have searched through the posts and could not find anybody with this problem.
> Driving today in high wind at 70 mph and the front of the sunroof lifted up and was making a horrible noise. Pulled over to the side of the road and using the switch opened and then closed the sunroof.
> It was fine for about 1/2 hour and then did it again.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, if you are sitting in the seat of the car and put your hand on the sunroof, can you push the sunroof up when it is closed? Im thinking that the sunroof screws are loose and are allowing the glass to vibrate and shift up and get air under it. Just a guess here. LMK if that is the culprit.


----------



## onespeeder (Feb 5, 2012)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you are sitting in the seat of the car and put your hand on the sunroof, can you push the sunroof up when it is closed? Im thinking that the sunroof screws are loose and are allowing the glass to vibrate and shift up and get air under it. Just a guess here. LMK if that is the culprit.


Thank you for the suggestion.
Just tried it and yes - can push the sunroof up by hand.
I will tighten the screws and see if that solves it. I think that there are 3 screws per side (correct?)
Thanks again.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

onespeeder said:


> Thank you for the suggestion.
> Just tried it and yes - can push the sunroof up by hand.
> I will tighten the screws and see if that solves it. I think that there are 3 screws per side (correct?)
> Thanks again.


Yes, there should be 3 per side. They may be a torx head. Hit them with a flshlight and see if you can find the original ring mark from the washers. If so, line them up and partially tighten them down. Once they are all lined up you can go around and tighten them up completely.


----------



## sicknastymk4 (Aug 21, 2011)

i have the SAME exact problem on my 2000 jetta! it confuses the fxck outta me..


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

sicknastymk4 said:


> i have the SAME exact problem on my 2000 jetta! it confuses the fxck outta me..


See if you have the same problem. Id like to know if what I suggested worked and fixed the problem.


----------



## aintnowookie (Jun 26, 2005)

The motor in mine for some reason randomly activates to tilt it up. I hear it activate, though I did not turn the dial. It's a MKIV GTI, for reference. Only thing I could think of is that it's a loose wire or when I go over a bump it sends a signal. I'd say if your sunroof goes up by pushing it from the inside, that could be your issue, but the glass is fairly heavy.


----------



## sicknastymk4 (Aug 21, 2011)

i havent had the time to look and try your suggestion yet, but i will


----------



## onespeeder (Feb 5, 2012)

Been away for a while (new baby-who knew they took so much time)

So there are NO screws on either side of my sunroof.
Not sure why or how.
Will try and get pics tonight that are clear and show it.


----------



## Kripnal (Mar 27, 2012)

*Good news !!!*

well to enjoy the speed and also want to save money of your insurance then simple thing is that to follow traffic rules . government of every country is planning a new road system in which there would be different tracks for the speed lovers and for the simple drivers this project will be implements in 2014 in US and UK first .


----------



## senela (Jun 3, 2011)

*Same here!*

I have exactly the same problem as the OP. My sunroof attempts to flip open from the front at around 70mph. I have to jam some piece of plastic between the rear of the sunroof and the headliner to keep the front from popping out. I was not aware that sunroofs are capable of lifting from the front! I cannot locate said screws. All I see is a bunch of plastic rails. Did someone find the root cause of this? I am getting ready to tear the whole sunroof apart, It would be good if I knew exactly what to look for, I may post some picks if I get the courage to tear the sunroof apart.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1993783-DIY-Removing-sunroof-fixing-shade-guides

Look at post #1. Pics 2, 3, 4 show the screws I was referring to. There is a plastic cover over them that has to be removed in order to see the torx screws I mentioned. These screws have a tendency to back out or become loose from vibration and can cause the glass to lift.

Hope this helps solve the problem. If not, let us know.

Cheers


----------

